# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Zerdüşt: 3 KCK-PKK nın DİNİ YOK Zerdüşlük ve APO Büyük takip TRT

## anau2



----------

